# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Zeovit, noções básicas do método

## Miguel Reis

Boas.

Muito se tem falado ultimamente do método Zeovit, mas também sei que ainda muitos têm duvidas, e se para alguns os resultados são indiscutíveis, para outros é apenas um método que dá muito trabalho e é caro.

Fiz este método na minha última montagem obrigando-me a investigar e a ter uma ideia mais ao menos clara do método, o que pode ser uma ajuda para quem esteja com dúvidas ou a pensar iniciar o método zeovit.

Já antes utilizei prodibio com resultados excelentes na exportação de nutrientes. Mas o problema é que cada ampola é para 1000L e o meu sistema era menor, o que me obrigava a deitar fora o resto ( como a adição era feita de 15 em 15 dias, não queria guardar com medo de se estragar).

Mas foi na ultima montagem que um amigo me disse. Porque não fazes zeovit?
E foi ai que comecei a investigar. A primeira questão foi, O que faz o zeovit?
Descobri então que o zeovit integra bactérias para ajudar o sistema na absorção de nutrientes. Mas com o objectivo de imitar a agua do mar com baixos níveis de nitrato e fosfato, mas sem a redução de elementos como o cálcio ou magnésio.

Então o melhor é dividir o processo em duas etapas .
*1º* sistema de remover nutrientes em excesso, como nitrato e fosfato, através de bactérias e de escumaçao.

*2º*  uma vez alcançado o sistema de “baixos nutrientes”, ajusta-se as cores através de aditivos adicionais.

Agora apareçam as duvidas tipo, eu tenho um grade escumador e nos testes dá tudo zero! 

Mas têm assim tanta certeza no vosso teste? 
Tenho como exemplo os fosfato, são poucos os teste que conseguem ter uma leitura aceitável para um método como este, só conheço o medidor da Hana que mede até 0,001. 
Então, tenho um grade escumador e os testes indicam zero, tenho um aquário de baixos nutrientes! Vou adicionar fonte de alimento como aminoácidos. Sem utilizar este método o resultado pode não ser tão bom.

Mas o utilizador tem de estar sempre a comandar o sistema, cada aquário é um aquário e a dosagem pode variar, por isso os melhores resultados são obtidos quando esperamos que o aquário diga o que necessita porque o zeovit é um sistema de precisão.

Agora vou falar dos quatro produtos básicos do metodo.  Zeovit (Zeolitos), Zeoback, zeofood e zeostart.

*zeovit*  são uma mistura de zeolitos porosos que absorvem toxinas do recife, dizem que remove nitrato e fosfato mas ninguém sabe se o absorve ou o manda para o escumador e ai é facilmente removido. Como eles trabalham acho que ainda ninguém sabe, teoricamente coloniza bactérias, talvez com processo de transformação de nutrientes num íon diferente. Estes zeolitos são armazenados num reactor parecido com um filtro de fluidizado, com uma câmara interior onde eles são agitados, têm de ser agitados diariamente para limpar os zeolitos. Dizem que este acto alimenta corais.
Os Zeolitos tem se dar trocados de 6 a 8 semanas (eu notava quando não trocava a tempo). Penso que satura tipo carvão ativado.
Aparece no mercado marcas alternativas de zeolitos, nunca experimentei mas li que os corais ficam com cores desbotadas.

*Zeobak* é a fonte de bactérias que vai colonizar os zeolitos , rocha viva areão etc. Também já li que se deve adicionar outro tipo de bactérias para porque só a adição dum tipo de bactérias pode resultar numa monocultura e pode não absorver todo o tipo de nutrientes.
Inicialmente é adicionado zeobak ao sistema diariamente mas depois de estabelecidas colónias é reduzida a sua adição para uma ou duas vezes por semana.

*Zeofood* é a fonte de alimento para bactérias e corais, já que é tudo absorvido precisamos de colocar qualquer coisa para que os corais se alimentem.
Inicialmente 5 gotas para 800L

*Zeostart*  é a fonte de carbono, não se sabe a composição mas cheira a vinagre ou coisa do género. Ajuda na reprodução de bactérias nitrificastes que absorve nutrientes. O Zeostart trabalha em conjunto com o zeofood, alimento para as bactérias e o zeobak em conjunto com os zeolitos.
O zeostart é doseado 1ml para 200L

É recomendado uma boa iluminação, forte escumador  mas não em tamanho exagerado para as dimensões do aquário e circulação adequada .

Refúgios, antifosfatos, ozono e uv  são equipamentos não recomendados.
Finalmente devemos escolher um método de cálcio que reproduza as condições da agua do mar, isto significa kh 6.5- 7.5, ca 410-430, mg 1250-1300, salinidade 1.025, k+380-400. Isto quer dizer que a escolha do sal tem relativa importância também.

E será mais ao menos isto a 1º parte do método, isto pode demorar três meses ou um ano. No meu caso como fiz o método desde o inicio foi relativamente rápido.

Os suplementos Zeovit  deverão ser introduzidos conforme o aquário e os corais forem respondendo mas uma coisa e certa “ver não é olhar”.
Mas os suplementos ficam pra depois que o testamento já vai longo e o pessoal quando vê post´s muito grandes passa á frente eheh.

Abraço 
Miguel Reis

----------


## Miguel Reis

A 2º parte do método consiste em adicionar suplementos com a intenção de melhoramento do aspecto das cores ou crescimentos dos corais. Mas estes suplementos só devem ser introduzidos depois de alcançar o “estatuto” de baixos nutrientes.

Não cheguei a utilizar todos os aditivos, mas vou tentar descreve-los segundo a minha experiencia ou relatos de outras experiencias.

*Aminoácidos* 
Normalmente é dos primeiros  suplementos a ser administrado.  Rapidamente se nota uma maior extensão nos pólipos durante o dia. Se utilizar ainda zeofood é recomendado adicionar só metade da dose recomendada, com riscos do aparecimento de algas ou mesmo cianos.

*coral vitalizer* 
A adição do coral vitalizer vai melhorar as cores dos corais  e também a extensão dos pólipos. Também já me disseram que viram o aquário mais limpo, principalmente o substrato. Dizem que se nota que os corais com pontas coloridas ganham mais cor na parte de dentro do coral.

*K-balance* 
No nosso meio o potássio não é muito referenciado, mas quando consultamos fóruns internacionais, normalmente têm atenção a esse parâmetro. Á varia teorias que dizem que o escumador remove potássio ou mesmo a troca de zeolitos.
Eu pensava ter valores de potássio baixo, até que comprei o teste de grande dificuldade de leitura e só adicionei potássio se necessário. As montiporas com cores desbotadas e um bom indicador de falta de potássio. Depois de adicionar ficam logo com cores muito mais brilhantes.
Um indicador de sobredosagem é as pontas das acroporas queimadas.

*Potassium Iodide Fluoride* 
 Ajuda na cor azul e roxa. È um daqueles aditivos que o olho manda introduzir, quando os azuis estão menos brilhantes adicionamos e rapidamente ficam com antes.
Dizem que em demasia os corais amarelos ficam verdes.

*Phlo’s extra*
Nunca usei. Dizem que é muito bom na adaptação de corais novos e na recuperação de frags. Também dizem que não é fácil observar mas nota-se o interior dos sps mais brilhantes.

*Sponge power* 
É basicamente usado para alimentar esponjas fazendo assim uma espécie de filtragem natural. Mas também faz aumentar o crescimento de aptasias, majanos e outras anémonas.

*Coral snow*
Penso que é usado para absorver o excesso de carbono que as bactérias oportunistas(tipo cianos) vão usar para progredir. Realmente não estou certo de como funciona mas normalmente tem êxito na remoção de cianos.

*Zeozym* 
Dizem que remove cianos e também ajuda a remover aquelas lamas que por vezes aparecem na areia e rocha.

*Iron*
Aumenta a cor verde e algum vermelho. Recomenda-se o uso de forma regrada a sobredosagem pode trazer problemas graves de algas.

*Stylo-pocci-glow*
Este acho que é dos mais famosos. E realmente eficaz na redução de zooxantelas na família das seriatoporas o que as torna mais coloridas e brilhantes. E recomendado interromper a  dosagem quando notar o efeito até que as cores voltem a ficar escuras, e ai sim iniciar a administração novamente e o uso continuo.

*Zeospur*
È possível que este para mim será o produto mais potente. Vi resultados em poucos dias e adorei o sei efeito. Os corais ficaram mais clarinhos e brilhantes. Este produto influencia a quantidade de zooxantelas no tecido do coral reduzindo as zooxantelas das camadas exteriores deixando as inferiores mais expostar . Por isso o uso em demasia pode levar a um emagrecimento do coral e levado á morte. Eles recomendam dosear de 14 a 21 dias.

_Ainda há outros produtos que não tenho grande informação. 
Tal como mencionei no titulo isto é uma noção básica, recomendo que procurem mais informação no caso da intenção de utilização.
Para mim o zeovit tem sido um grande sistema que me permite ajustar as cores com grande precisão. O custo, tendo em conta um método de exportação de nutrientes, adicionando aditivos para melhorar as cores, não acredito que o zeovit fique mais caro.
O mais difícil do sistema ainda penso que será a leitura das condições dos nossos corais e do aquário em geral, se conseguirmos observar bem o nosso aquário tenho a certeza que vamos ter aquários de grande nível._

Abraço 
Miguel Reis

----------


## Luis Santos

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento Miguel ,muitas vezes usam-se produtos que nem sabemos ao certo para que servem ,nem como usa-los convenientemente .
Seria bom que membros que usem estes produtos dissessem as doses que estão a usar,e a frequencia com que usam os produtos .Porque muitas vezes não são usadas as doses recomendadas pelo fabricante  :SbOk2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> *Zeofood* é a fonte de alimento para bactérias e corais, já que é tudo absorvido precisamos de colocar qualquer coisa para que os corais se alimentem.
> Inicialmente 5 gotas para 800L
> 
> *Zeostart*  é a fonte de carbono, não se sabe a composição mas cheira a vinagre ou coisa do género. Ajuda na reprodução de bactérias nitrificastes que absorve nutrientes. O Zeostart trabalha em conjunto com o zeofood, alimento para as bactérias e o zeobak em conjunto com os zeolitos.
> O zeostart é doseado 1ml para 200L


Boas Miguel,

No guia Zeovit que segui, as doses recomendadas para o Zeobak e Zeofood acho que são 1 gota por 100 litros de água. E para o Zeostart, 2ml para 1000 litros de água numa fase inicial (água rica em nutrientes) que depois se poderá baixar até 1ml por 1000 litros de água quando o sistema atinge o nível de baixo nutrientes e para manutenção.

As doses que referes são diferentes devido a experiência pessoal?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Miguel,

Novamente Zeovit - lá vamos nós ser apelidados de zeovitianos - eheh  :Big Grin: 

Acho muito bem que se comente várias vezes o método de Zeovit no fórum.
É preciso desmistificar este método como sendo uma coisa muito complicada, muito trabalhosa ou até "banha da cobra".

Não é um "must", claro que se pode ter sucesso com outros métodos e mais do que o método o mérito é do aquariofilista. 

Contudo, eu continuo a achar que este é um método relativamente simples e que funciona muito bem. Nada melhor do que umas imagens, em vez de estar aqui a escrever um grande texto.

Actualmente, dois dos melhores aquários no fórum utilizam o método Zeovit completo:

*- Carlos Basaloco*






*- Alexandre George*





Na minha opinião, o método Zeovit, tem como grande desvantagem o facto de a Korallenzucht não fornecer informação ou explicar "melhor" como cada produto funciona ou o que contém. Isso para mim tira-me do sério, mas percebo que o "segredo" pode ser a alma do negócio neste caso.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Para mim, o método Zeovit é um método muito completo, uma vez que incorpora um meio pro-biotico para redução de nitratos e de fosfatos, e ao mesmo tempo oferece uma gama de suplementos que, supostamente, melhoram as cores dos corais. 

Na minha experiência, os aditivos são de factos muito bons! Na sua maioria, muito concentrados e daí a sua dosagem ser algumas gotas por dia ou 2 ou 3 vezes por semana. 

Dos que o Miguel falou, os que têm mais impacto são o Zeospur (uma diferença notória ao fim de algumas horas!!) o Coral Vitalizer e os Aminoácidos. 

Este método é trabalhoso e caro, mas resulta... Mas requer uma boa dose de abservação e estabilidade nas dosagens.. E claro, alguma paciência.. 

Como principal defeito, tirando o preço e como o Ricardo já disse, é o facto de a KZ não ser muito esclarecedora no que toca à composição dos produtos.
Eu pelo menos gosto de saber o que estou a colocar no aquário.

Como zeovitiano que sou,  :Coradoeolhos:  custa-me por vezes ver algumas pessoas criticarem este método sem nunca o terem experimentado.. Não é um método que sirva para todos, mas é um método reconhecido por muitos e excelentes aquariofilistas. 

Em Portugal ainda são poucos os que utilizam, mas estou convencido que é uma questão de tempo até ser mais popular.. Talvez se aparecerem mais aquários como os Basaloco para espicaçar a curiosidade das pessoas em experimenta-lo. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas tenho uma pergunta ,quando adicionam o coral vitalizer e os aminoacidos ,desligam o escumador?

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas tenho uma pergunta ,quando adicionam o coral vitalizer e os aminoacidos ,desligam o escumador?


Não, não costumo desligar... Embora não faça mal nenhum se desligares.. No manual da KZ não aconselham nem desaconselham a faze-lo...

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá César,

Penso que no sábado teremos ocasião de falar melhor no Fragário, mas gostaria de receber mais feed-back da utilização do Zeospur2; estou a fazer Zeovit (ainda na 1ª fase) e tenho problemas de escurecimento de alguns corais (crescem devagar, mas mudam de cor, parecendo chamuscados/burning tips??).

Será o Zeospur resposta para esta questão, ou o problema estará relacionado com demasiados orgânicos na água?

Abraço e até sábado.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá César,

É estranho usares a 1ª fase do método e teres problemas com escurecimento. Normalmente o que acontece, é os corais "perderem" cor... ficarem mais pálidos. 
Se puderes coloca uma foto de um coral. 

O zeospur faz com que os corais percam zooxantelas e ganhem mais cor... é preciso usar com alguma cautela.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas César
Infelizmente no sabádo não vou poder estar presente no fragário..

Seja como for, no teu caso eu não usaria o zeospur! Espera mais umas semanas para dar tempo das colónias se fixarem e os zeolitos fazerem aquilo que é suposto fazerem.. O zeospur irá matar as camadas superficiais de zooxantelas, o que poderá nao ser benéfico se os corais estiverem ressentidos com altos nutrientes ou outra coisa qualquer. Os "burning tips" podem ser várias coisas. Como está o Kh? 

Provavelmente o acastanhar dos corais e o lento crescimento tem a ver com elevados níveis de fosfatos e/ou nitratos.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá outra vez César,

Pois, os fosfatos são um problema persistente no meu aquário; já falámos disso no almoço em Leiria e depois disso praticamente desmontei o recife, mudei toda a rocha e quase toda areia, reiniciei com o método 14 dias da Zeovite, mas o problema embora minimizado, continua (PO4>0,15 e <0,20).

Meti há duas semanas um reactor de fosfatos (antes tinha um filtro externo) e vou agora experimentar com media nova (estava com midia regenerada).
Vamos dar mais algum tempo para ver, mas continuo a sonhar com fosfatos.

Os nitratos tradicionalmente variam entre 5 e 10/12 (colorimetro Hanna).

Pena não ires ao Fragário, seria uma nova oportunidade para troca de impressões;  quando vieres a Lisboa, gostaria que desses uma opinião sobre o que eventualmente se passa com o meu aquário.

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Meti há duas semanas um reactor de fosfatos (antes tinha um filtro externo) e vou agora experimentar com media nova (estava com midia regenerada).


Boas Cesar,

Posso estar enganado, mas eu também usava um reactor de fosfatos em combinação com o método Zeovit (Zeobak, Zeofood e Zeostart) e quando o desactivei temporariamente, notei melhorias nos fosfatos... Penso que o método é mais eficaz quando usado sozinho, sem outros métodos tipo Reactor Fosfatos, macro-algas, mangues, etc...   :SbOk3:

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas Cesar,
> 
> Posso estar enganado, mas eu também usava um reactor de fosfatos em combinação com o método Zeovit (Zeobak, Zeofood e Zeostart) e quando o desactivei temporariamente, notei melhorias nos fosfatos... Penso que o método é mais eficaz quando usado sozinho, sem outros métodos tipo Reactor Fosfatos, macro-algas, mangues, etc...



Olá Artur

A KZ não recomenda o uso de midia de fosfatos, mas apenas porque pode haver uma depleção muito rápida de fosfatos que não é benéfica. 

No entanto ha muitos relatos de pessoas que usam o método ZEOvit e, precisamente por terem os fosfatos muito altos, usam também midia de fosfatos num reactor e obtêm bons resultados. No entanto, na minha opinião utilizar apenas o método ZEOvit é melhor e até pode levar mais tempo mas o fosfatos baixam. Cada aquário é um aquário..

César, 
Pena que esses fosfatos teimem em não baixar. Julgo que no teu caso deves dar algum tempo mais para o método começar a funcionar. demora tempo até as colónias estabilizarem. 

Há quanto tempo tás a utilizar o ZEOvit? Qual a dosagem, já agora?

Um dia destes combino com o Carlos e o pessoal aqui de cima e damos uma saltada aí a baixo e vemos o teu aquário! Gostava de o ver.. Não há nada como ver com os próprios olhos...

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Boas Cesar,
> 
> Posso estar enganado, mas eu também usava um reactor de fosfatos em combinação com o método Zeovit (Zeobak, Zeofood e Zeostart) e quando o desactivei temporariamente, notei melhorias nos fosfatos... Penso que o método é mais eficaz quando usado sozinho, sem outros métodos tipo Reactor Fosfatos, macro-algas, mangues, etc...


Boa noite Artur,

Eu sei  que o método Zeovit, em principio, desaconselha o uso de resinas, refúgios com macroalgas, etc., mas quando iniciei o uso de Zeovit (na antiga versão do aquário), desliguei as resinas e os fosfatos dispararam; nessa altura consultei o Forum Zeovit e foi-me aconselhado pelo Alex ("ZeoChefe"), que mantivesse as resinas durante algum tempo para permitir a formação de batérias em número suficiente para exportar os fosfatos ... até hoje...

Abraço e obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Olá Artur
> 
> A KZ não recomenda o uso de midia de fosfatos, mas apenas porque pode haver uma depleção muito rápida de fosfatos que não é benéfica. 
> 
> No entanto ha muitos relatos de pessoas que usam o método ZEOvit e, precisamente por terem os fosfatos muito altos, usam também midia de fosfatos num reactor e obtêm bons resultados. No entanto, na minha opinião utilizar apenas o método ZEOvit é melhor e até pode levar mais tempo mas o fosfatos baixam. Cada aquário é um aquário..
> 
> César, 
> 
> Pena que esses fosfatos teimem em não baixar. Julgo que no teu caso deves dar algum tempo mais para o método começar a funcionar. demora tempo até as colónias estabilizarem. 
> ...


César,
Aguardo a tua visita e a do Carlos Basaloco e eventualmente outros, logo que possam.

Quanto ao Zeovit, comecei em Maio de 2010, na versão antiga do aquário; a remodulação deu-se em 14 de Março de 2011 e neste momento estou a usar as seguinte dosagens:
1,5 litros de Zeolites (muda 8 semanas), em reactor com aproximadamente 500 l/h;
6 gotas de Zeobac 3 vezes/semana;
3 gotas de Sponge Power 3 vezes/semana 
0,6 ml Zeostart , 2 vezes/dia frente ao reactor;
meia colher de Zeozym + 6ml Coral snow , 2 vezes/semana (alguns/poucos farrapos de cyanos);
6 gotas Biomate, 3 vezes/semana;
5 gotas AminoAcid SPS , por dia;

Suspendi Zeofood e Coral Vitalizer quando alguns corais (sobretudo montiporas, mas também algumas acroporas), começaram a ficar com os pólipos castanhos/queimados.

O aquário com a sump tem 650/700 litros de água e tem bastantes LPSs e também alguns/bastantes SPSs.

Uso balling light, administrado através de bomba GHL e os parâmetros são:
KH= 8.0/8,3,   Ca= 420/430,   Mg= 1350/1400,  K= 400

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> César,
> Aguardo a tua visita e a do Carlos Basaloco e eventualmente outros, logo que possam.
> 
> Quanto ao Zeovit, comecei em Maio de 2010, na versão antiga do aquário; a remodulação deu-se em 14 de Março de 2011 e neste momento estou a usar as seguinte dosagens:
> 1,5 litros de Zeolites (muda 8 semanas), em reactor com aproximadamente 500 l/h;
> 6 gotas de Zeobac 3 vezes/semana;
> 3 gotas de Sponge Power 3 vezes/semana 
> 0,6 ml Zeostart , 2 vezes/dia frente ao reactor;
> meia colher de Zeozym + 6ml Coral snow , 2 vezes/semana (alguns/poucos farrapos de cyanos);
> ...


Olá Cesar,

Quais as dimensões do aquário, qual o escumador, e qual a lista de peixes? Que tipo de alimentação é feita?

Eu não uso Zeovit (pelo menos por enquanto), nem nunca usei, apenas alguns produtos, mas conhecendo o método como conheço, diria que o KH está ligeiramente alto e eu não colocaria AA's para já.  :SbOk2: 

Já agora Burning tips, é quando as pontas dos sps aparecem queimadas, tipo como se tivessem estado em guerra química. Pode ser por vários factores.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Como disse o Ricardo, o kh está ligeiramente alto (normalmente o aconselhado pela KZ é entre 6 e 7) mas no teu caso não acho preocupante porque os restantes valores estão normais. Seja como for, se conseguires baixar um pouco, melhor..

Eu suspendia também o SpongePower por enquanto. Tens a certeza que esses pólipos castanhos/queimados de que falas tem ver com o Coral Vitalizer? É que este não aumenta nem os fosfatos nem os nitratos e normalmente, mesmo quando sobredoseado não tem grandes efeitos.

Outra coisa, eu tenho a mesma litragem que tu e coloco 2 X 0,3ml de Zeostart. Isto porque como cada aquário é um aquário, eu tive de encontrar a dosagem ideal para mim e descobri que no meu caso, a dosagem recomendada provocava-me depósitos no areão, no vidro e na rocha. Podes experimentar diminuir também o start para metade do que doseias e observa se ha alterações. Se tiveres as colónias de bactérias establizadas, não será prejudicial, antes pelo contrário.

Mas deixa-me ver se percebi: tens fosfatos altos mas não tens algas, certo? Ou pelo menos nada de alarmante?

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Olá Cesar,
> 
> Quais as dimensões do aquário, qual o escumador, e qual a lista de peixes? Que tipo de alimentação é feita?
> 
> Eu não uso Zeovit (pelo menos por enquanto), nem nunca usei, apenas alguns produtos, mas conhecendo o método como conheço, diria que o KH está ligeiramente alto e eu não colocaria AA's para já. 
> 
> Já agora Burning tips, é quando as pontas dos sps aparecem queimadas, tipo como se tivessem estado em guerra química. Pode ser por vários factores.


Olá Ricardo,

O aquário tem 1,5x0,65X0,65m e a sump 1,2X0,5X0,5m .

Tenho cerca 15 peixes, mas 10 tipo (tamanho), Cardinal de banggai/anthias e 1 Naso, 1 Lo vulpinis, 1 Chaelmon rostratus, 1 Zebrosoma flavescens e 1 Ctenochaetus strigosus, que passam fome, mas estranhamente estão gordos que nem nabos.
A alimentação, penso não será parte decisiva do problema fosfatos, já que durante um período alargado, praticamente não dei comida ao aquário (ainda antes da retirar a rocha e a areia) e os fosfatos não baixaram significativamente (<0,20), apesar de usar 1,5 litros de resinas de ferro no tal filtro e de as renovar (trocar por novas e às vezes por regeneradas), de semana a semana e às vezes menos.

A alimentação é normalmente contituída por 2 refeições de comida granulada, ou flocos (mais, ou menos meio comedor a cada refeição, daqueles usados para o tubifex) e duas vezes por semana, em alternativa à refeição da noite, dois cubos de artémia/mysis, mais ovos de lagosta, mais ciclopps, etc., no total em volume cerca de 3,5 cubos de comida congelada; penso que não será daqui...

Mas os fosfatos de algum lado vêem ... a água é de osmose com sal de marca que vou variando, mas a base é Red Sea Pro Coral; a água de osmose às vezes transporta alguns fostatos (<0,005 ?????).

Tudo isto parece um pouco misterioso, mas seguramente há razões lógicas para o que têm acontecido nestes quatro anos de aquário. :SbPoisson6: 

Abraço e obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Como disse o Ricardo, o kh está ligeiramente alto (normalmente o aconselhado pela KZ é entre 6 e 7) mas no teu caso não acho preocupante porque os restantes valores estão normais. Seja como for, se conseguires baixar um pouco, melhor..
> 
> Eu suspendia também o SpongePower por enquanto. Tens a certeza que esses pólipos castanhos/queimados de que falas tem ver com o Coral Vitalizer? É que este não aumenta nem os fosfatos nem os nitratos e normalmente, mesmo quando sobredoseado não tem grandes efeitos.
> 
> Outra coisa, eu tenho a mesma litragem que tu e coloco 2 X 0,3ml de Zeostart. Isto porque como cada aquário é um aquário, eu tive de encontrar a dosagem ideal para mim e descobri que no meu caso, a dosagem recomendada provocava-me depósitos no areão, no vidro e na rocha. Podes experimentar diminuir também o start para metade do que doseias e observa se ha alterações. Se tiveres as colónias de bactérias establizadas, não será prejudicial, antes pelo contrário.
> 
> Mas deixa-me ver se percebi: tens fosfatos altos mas não tens algas, certo? Ou pelo menos nada de alarmante?


Boas César,

Como referiste, este aquário tirando alguns/poucos farrapos de cyanos, mesmo quando teve os fosfatos a mais que 2,0 (há 3 anos atrás), nunca teve algas; sempre atribuí isto (se calhar mal), à calha de leds Solaris (3WattsX125), que nessa altura usava em exclusivo; há dois anos juntei a esta, calha uma T-5 (4 X 39W) na parte mais baixa do aquário, onde tenho a maioria dos SPSs (atrás).
Será que o problema também é falta de luz? Estou a pensar depois do verão, com o tempo mais fresco, comprar uma nova calha T-5 (6X80W) e mudar  os leds para a parte de trás do aquário (mais baixa) e pôr a T-5 à frente.

Quanto ao Kh, vou tentar baixar para 7,5; antes de fazer Zeovit tinha o Kh entre dez e onze e quando o reduzi para oito, pareceu-me suficiente; penso que não irá adiantar muito, mas não custa tentar.

Uma dúvida que ás vezes me assalta é a seguinte: o aquário tem pouco consumo de cálcio e praticamente nenhum de magnésio; os corais crescem pouco e como faço mudanças de água semanais (15%), tenho pouco consumo dos outros microelementos associados ao balling light (iodo/boro/estrôncio, etc.). Achas que devo suplementar estes elementos à parte, ou como há poucos consumos de cálcio e magnésio, as mudanças de água são suficientes?
Noto que a maioria das marcas de sal que uso (Red Sea/Tetra/AcquaMedic/Korallen-Zutch), têm Khs acima de 10 e Mgs acima de 1400.

Quanto ao Sponge Power, vou parar e reduzir o Zeostart para 0,3 ml /2Xdia; o Coral Vitalizer à semelhança de outros líquidos para corais, talvez sem razão, sempre o associei à ideia de fosfatos aumentados.
Achas que corte os Aminoácidos SPS e dê Coral Vitalizer?

Abraço e obrigado pela ajuda; fico à espera de resposta e sobretudo da visita prometida.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Olá César,
> 
> É estranho usares a 1ª fase do método e teres problemas com escurecimento. Normalmente o que acontece, é os corais "perderem" cor... ficarem mais pálidos. 
> Se puderes coloca uma foto de um coral. 
> 
> O zeospur faz com que os corais percam zooxantelas e ganhem mais cor... é preciso usar com alguma cautela.


Olá Ricardo Pinto,

Não sou grande fotografo, nem tenho máquina capaz de tirar fotos em condições, mas logo que consiga uma razoável, envio; será que os corais têm algas? 

... só sei que nada sei...

Agradeço a tua esclarecida ajuda.

Abraço ... e pelo menos até sábado

----------


## Cesar Soares

Lá está, cada aquário é um aquário. O método ZEOvit é um método estudado, muito utilizado e bem fundamentado. Mas nada substitui a nossa observação e a nossa experiência. Nitratos a 10 e fosfatos a 0,20 significa apena uma coisa: muita entrada e pouca exportação de nutrientes.

No teu caso, se não tens algas de nenhum tipo é estranho teres fosfatos tão altos. Ou por outra, se tens os fosfatos tao altos é estranho não teres qualquer tipo de alga...  Alguma coisa aí está a inserir fosfatos no aquário.. Tens de descobrir o que é.. 

Eu sugeri a redução de start porque este poderá estar a alimentar as cianos também. Mas se vires que não ha qualquer alteração, entao retoma a dosagem inicial. 

Sim acho que deves suspender os AA's e o Sponge power e retomar o coral vitalizer com metade da dosagem recomendada. 
O resto podes continuar a dosear (zeoback, zeozym, coralsnow e o biomate). Quanto aos outros elementos (iodo, ferro, etc,) para já acho que não. A primeira coisa a fazer é tentar equilibrar isso e baixar os nitratos e fosfatos...

Acho que devias igualmente suspender essa alimentação de cyclops e ovos de lagosta. De certeza que não estão a ajudar em nada para a redução do PO4.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Olá César,
> 
> É estranho usares a 1ª fase do método e teres problemas com escurecimento. Normalmente o que acontece, é os corais "perderem" cor... ficarem mais pálidos. 
> Se puderes coloca uma foto de um coral. 
> 
> O zeospur faz com que os corais percam zooxantelas e ganhem mais cor... é preciso usar com alguma cautela.


Olá outra vez Ricardo,

Eu até tenho vergonha do que vou mostrar, mas é o melhor que consigo, com a falta de jeito que tenho para as fotos, com esta máquina e ainda por cima com o braço ao peito (parti-o, por uma boa causa: a andar de bicicleta)... mas lá vai.

A 1ª foto é uma visão global do aquário;
a 2ª mostra uma das tais acroporas chamuscadas (???), ao lado duma Stylopora milka em boa forma;
a 3ª mostra outra chamuscada (era roxa/lilás) pequena à direita na foto, ao lado de uma verde que está linda, a crescer  e com os pelinhos todos de fora;
a última mostra 2 cálices, perto um do outro, um lindo e a crescer e o outro que começou a perder tecido (parece agora estável, mas sem recuperar depois de 2 banhos com Reef Dip).


Mais uma vez peço desculpa pelas fotos.
Obrigado

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Olá Cesar,
> 
> Quais as dimensões do aquário, qual o escumador, e qual a lista de peixes? Que tipo de alimentação é feita?
> 
> Eu não uso Zeovit (pelo menos por enquanto), nem nunca usei, apenas alguns produtos, mas conhecendo o método como conheço, diria que o KH está ligeiramente alto e eu não colocaria AA's para já. 
> 
> Já agora Burning tips, é quando as pontas dos sps aparecem queimadas, tipo como se tivessem estado em guerra química. Pode ser por vários factores.




Ricardo Santos,

O escumador é um ATB - Small Cone 2nd Line - AirStar-bomba airstar 1500 (1500l/h ar 4000l/h agua) para aquas ate 2000l.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Costa

Também é importante controlar o fluxo no reactor que deve ser de 400l/h por litro de zeolitos.

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas,

MAlta tenho o aqua com muitos cianos, e neste momento vou iniciar tratamento com ZeoBak e Coral Snow pois um amigo meu aconselhou-me vivamente: foi assim que ele resolveu o problema dos cianos.

Além, dos cianos tenho também alguma alga verde tipo tufo de relva na rocha. Vou tirar a rocha , limpá-la toda, e o areão vou retirá-lo e fazer um bare bottom.
 O aqua tem 210 L no sistema, e tenho o novo Powercone 250i ATI, tenho 3 bombas ( MP10 - Sunsun 5000 e Sunsun 3000 ), uso reactor de fosfatos e os mesmos estão a zero. Alimento uma vez ao dia , normalmente comida caseira congelada e artémia congelada, mas em pequenas doses, sem exageros. Tenho um casal de palahços, 4 cardinais de 3 meses, um gramma loreto, um yellowwatchman gobby e alguns camarões.

Pelo que li e sei, não é preciso desligar o escumador durante o tratamento , mAS estou na dúvida se paro ou não com o a midia de fosfatos? 

Algum conselho mais na aplicação destes produtos, que terá um tratamento inicial de 10 dias. 2gotas de bak em 2 ml de coral snow, deixar pousar 10 mins e siga lá para dentro.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Ola Marco
Não deves desligar o reator de fosfatos uma vez que não estás a fazer o método de zeovit completo.

O coral snow pode repousar com o zeobak algumas horas se possivel e não é necessário desligar o escumador.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Há quem também use o combinado Zeozym + Biomate + CoralSnow para combater as cianos.

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas,

O objectivo ao utilizar esses produtos é adicionar bactérias que façam concorrência ás ciano-bactérias. Isto é, as cianos são bactérias que se estão a aproveitar o facto de haver alimento que sobra para elas proliferarem, quando adicionamos mais bactérias o alimento já não vai sobras tanto para elas, ai entra o coral snow porque absorve o carbono em excesso. Isto pode resultar numa diminuição de bactérias, mas como estamos a adiciona-las diariamente (zeobak) é provável que as cianos acabem por morrer.

Recomendo a adição diária durante uma semana e esperar a semana seguinte para ver os resultados.
Também não vejo necessidade de desligar o escumador.

Cumprimentos
Miguel Reis

----------


## Marco Macae

Ok malta,

Muito obrigado pelas vossas recomendações. Penso que como igualmente vou retirar todo o substracto, retirarei a principal fonte de acumulação de sujeira/alimento, e as cianos não terão tanto por onde prosperar.

Uma questão: mesmo depois das cianos estarem erradicadas, convêm adicionar algum daqueles produtos, claro em menor periodicidade?

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Marco
Sim é recomendável adicionar a combinaçao coral snow + zeobak ou zeozim + zeobak duas ou tres vezes por semana.

----------

